# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal

## AJH

Ik ben hier gekomen op zoek naar een antwoord over pijn door een wespensteek. Heb een aantal allergieen en ook een B12 tekort. Misschien kan ik soms eens iemand aan een antwoord helpen, want over die onderwerpen weet ik door ervaring inmiddels aardig wat.

Hartelijk groet van AJH.

----------


## gossie

Welkom AJH. En idd. kun je misschien anderen helpen. Welkom op MC

----------

